# 13 gallon stocking ideas



## Aceken (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi! I have an empty Aqueon 13 gallon HD tank (Dimensions: 24.25 x 16.625 x 8.375) which housed shrimps before. I am very indecisive so I really want your ideas since I want to take a break from shrimps.

I want to put in Carib Sea Super Naturals Tahitian Moon as my substrate and some rocks (I'm open to ideas since I can't find Ohko stones for the life of me) with easy to grow plants (No C02 but I do have a Finnex planted plus 24/7)

I also have a Aqua Clear 30 which I am planning on putting it to the narrow part of the tank rather than the wide part and I'm also planning on adding an air stone directly across the HoB to create a flow (Thinking of a COLLAR aPUMP Maxi https://www.amazon.ca/COLLAR-aPUMP-Maxi-Air-Aquariums/dp/B00VIPFC36 or a Cobalt Phantom https://www.cobaltaquatics.com/products/phantom-ultrasonic-air-pump-31-5-deep)

- I already have a betta on a separate tank so betta's are out of the question (unless it is a sorority, but I doubt I have a big enough tank to house them)

- Edit, I plan on using RODI water to mix with my tap water but that may also be thrown out of the window depending if I get lazy or not lol

I'm not in a hurry so all ideas are welcome!


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey,

Big Al's Scarborough has Ohko.

Have fun scaping and stocking!

J


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Aceken said:


> I'm open to ideas since I can't find Ohko stones for the life of me


I've seen Ohko stone at 3 Big Al's around the GTA. Do you mean you can't find the right pieces or can't find any at all?


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

There are a couple of cool options for fish.

If you want cichlids 
Kribs 
Apisto breeding group 
Electric Blue Rams pair

Schooling fish
Neon Tetras 
Cardinal Tetras

Plecos
Fancy Plecos just make sure you get ones that don't grow too big.

And then there's the coolest Killifish
Blue Fin
Lyretail
Blue Gularis

Which ever you decide good luck.


----------



## jsic37 (Apr 20, 2016)

Aceken said:


> Hi! I have an empty Aqueon 13 gallon HD tank (Dimensions: 24.25 x 16.625 x 8.375) which housed shrimps before. I am very indecisive so I really want your ideas since I want to take a break from shrimps.
> 
> I want to put in Carib Sea Super Naturals Tahitian Moon as my substrate and some rocks (I'm open to ideas since I can't find Ohko stones for the life of me) with easy to grow plants (No C02 but I do have a Finnex planted plus 24/7)
> 
> ...


If you choose you can stock your betta with other fish. So long as the betta is the largest fish in the tank then you should not have a problem. Neon tetras, danios, cory cats, mollies, and platies. If not Kribensis, Cockatoo Cichlids, or Rams would be my suggestion. (German Blue rams if your thinking of a planted tank)>


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

Lamprologus multifasciatus -> african shell dwelling cichlids. Worlds smallest cichlid with a ton of personality.

With a species of small schooler for the upper levels of the tank. Neon tetra, rummynose tetra, harlequin rasbora, etc.


----------

